# Homefield School, Dorset.



## danbutter (Sep 5, 2011)

Opened in 1870 and went bankrupt in late 2004 which is unheard of for a school. There have been numerous attempts to redevelop the site but due to the complexities of the administration of the collapse of the school and the similar with the planning permissions it remains as it did when it closed, apart from the handy work of vandals. I went to Homefield in the early 1980's and have fond memories of it and it saddens me to see it like this. 







This is the main house where the borders slept and the head masters office to the left of the brown door where many were caned!






The school motto is above the door, as I remember it is Latin for "In God We Trust" or something.....!






A sign at the entry to the school.






Minibus. When I was there it was an old 1978 Bedford that smoked like a chimney!






School shop. You could only buy kit for school from the school shop. (Ahem!)











Outside of the Gym.











Inside of the Gym.






The prep school.






Inside of prep block.






Maths and Tech block, after my time.






I.C.T block (Computer Studies in my day!). This had 12 BBC Micro computers in when I was there. Cutting edge stuff then!






Physics lab.






View from main house towards the Gym.






Biology lab.






Army Cadet Force building.






View of the main house from the field. It is a beautiful building.






Me at Homefield in 1985 in front of the main house in as per the photo above!

This is my first post so I hope it comes out ok!!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 5, 2011)

really interesting stuff mate , well done


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 5, 2011)

Liking that ... a localish too for me!


----------



## danbutter (Sep 5, 2011)

Incidentally, the TV news reader Mark Austin went to school here!


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellant report Dan.


----------



## RichardH (Sep 5, 2011)

danbutter said:


> went bankrupt in late 2004 which is unheard of for a school.



Not any more. 

Really nice report. More!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 5, 2011)

Loved them, really great post...


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pics, and a nice report. shocked that the mini bus was not sold on. But it is a Ldv or Sherpa, fitting end for it


----------



## vdubber67 (Sep 8, 2011)

The minibus looks cool. I love those LDV convoy ones. 

Great post btw!


----------



## BahrainPete (Sep 9, 2011)

I like this alot. It's not as trashed as I would have expected and as you say, it's a fine building. It will be a shame if it gets demolished.


----------



## Alie2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Homefield School*

Went to this site recently and its good to see other peoples photos of this place. it looks much different to when u went and i think i might have to go back as there are loads of pics you got that i didnt even see there. Check out my thread and see how much its changed.


----------



## danbutter (Oct 24, 2011)

Alie2012 said:


> Went to this site recently and its good to see other peoples photos of this place. it looks much different to when u went and i think i might have to go back as there are loads of pics you got that i didnt even see there. Check out my thread and see how much its changed.



You got into the main house I see by your pics, it was all boarded up when I went!

I think work has now started there to convert to an old people's home................


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks a really good explore.

Thanks for posting


----------



## ® Andy (Oct 25, 2011)

danbutter said:


> You got into the main house I see by your pics, it was all boarded up when I went!
> 
> I think work has now started there to convert to an old people's home................


Must admit I was wondering about status for this site, since I've had it on my list since you went but hadn't had a chance to get a free day to get down there. I'd hoped given the administration situation it wasn't going anywhere soon. Builders are bad for those of us who only explore on week days!


----------



## nelly (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice stuff mate, that minibus makes for a sad sight 

I'm going to test my physic abilities here, I'm guessing in the school photo that you are the boy 3 rows up and 5th from the left

I'm right aren't I


----------



## dairylicked (Oct 26, 2011)

danbutter said:


> You got into the main house I see by your pics, it was all boarded up when I went!
> 
> I think work has now started there to convert to an old people's home................



No doubt housing some former pupils. sounds like what happened to my dads old school


----------

